

The Fifteen Puzzle - phleet
http://jamie-wong.com/

======
pmiller2
Solution via group theory:
[http://www.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs/academic/class/15859-f01/www/no...](http://www.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs/academic/class/15859-f01/www/notes/15-puzzle.pdf)

